# Im way to skinny for a tool belt...



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Find someone who sews and have them sew a pleat in the belt. They call it taking in.Those are nice new tools.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

Mind explaining what a 'pleat' is? And thanks for the tool compliment, I was astonished I could get that for 220 (spent a bit more for box cutters and reamer but still an awesome deal, just need crimpers now).


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

They will just fold it over on itself an sew it together. Ask your mother.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

They grow up so fast.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiki said:


> This is my first tool belt and I am really proud of it and happy with it (paid 220 for the kit). The only problem is my ass has the dimensions of a cd case and this thing just slips off every 10 min or so. I was curious to know if there were any ways to mitigate the problem. I was thinking of a suspender apparatus to hold it up but I also saw some tool vests. I dont want to get anything I will be laughed at for having but comfort is important considering I will be wearing the thing for hours a day and several days a week. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this belt you can drill the holes to fit you...http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-5415S-Embossed-Leather-Tool-Belt-Size-Small-p/kle-5415s.htm


Use this stuff to take care of your leather it will last for a long time...http://www.zonkshop.com/red-wing-boot-oil-p-1121.html


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That's what I did. I got the same belt, drilled myself holes exactly where I wanted the belt to sit.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> They will just fold it over on itself an sew it together. Ask your mother.


, will do. Also I was thinking about getting a second pouch to hold wirenuts, screws, staples and maybe my uglies. I don't want anything to cumbersome but maybe just a small pouch to carry those small items like pigtails, nuts, screws, and ground screws. I looked at google for something to fit those specefications but could not find what I was looking for. I have been just using my front shirt pocket in the mean time and my current tool belt does not really have any slots meant for such items. Is it even worth it to get a little bag on the side for small miscellaneous parts? Just hate having to walk to the tool crib for a hand full of wire nuts every 10-15 min.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't scrounge so hard, you can get a nail pouch easy for cheap.

I'd suggest waiting until you're employed to really blow your dough on some gear.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Don't scrounge so hard, you can get a nail pouch easy for cheap.
> 
> I'd suggest waiting until you're employed to really blow your dough on some gear.



Well I still use the stuff for lab in class. Just wrapped up for commercial wiring and when I was doing that I noticed an extra small pouch for small things would of helped a lot. A small concern which might be naive on my part is that I want my tools to look like they have seen some use when I begin work on the field. So I have been brining my gear every lab in the hopes that I can give them a little bit of character and the look of use. Is that naive?


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Fiki said:


> Well I still use the stuff for lab in class. Just wrapped up for commercial wiring and when I was doing that I noticed an extra small pouch for small things would of helped a lot. A small concern which might be naive on my part is that I want my tools to look like they have seen some use when I begin work on the field. So I have been brining my gear every lab in the hopes that I can give them a little bit of character and the look of use. Is that naive?


 
Don't worry about looking new, you are. Take your tools to school for your lab to improve your efficiency. Make your instructor irritated he can't find anything wrong when you finish and you're the first one done.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

doubleoh7 said:


> Don't worry about looking new, you are. Take your tools to school for your lab to improve your efficiency. Make your instructor irritated he can't find anything wrong when you finish and you're the first one done.


Alas, I am never the first done. I take to long trying my best to make things look nice and the projects my partner and I do are typically to ambitious. You guys certainly helped me in my commercial mod with box make up. So I tried to utilize what you guys taught me. My junction boxes look great, wonderful and tidy. You guys had great tips on it but since it was my first time using those tips, it took me a bit longer. I don't mind being a little slower in lab but I feel proud when it works and looks beautiful. Taking the extra few minutes calculating box fill and making sure my wires are the appropriate length and splices are done and tucked away properly. No cut insulation, solid mechanical connections. Im really starting to appreciate the idea of pride in my work.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> They grow up so fast.


I'm too skinny for a toolbelt and I'm in my mid fifties.....:laughing:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Besides suspenders, I might suggest exercise that includes leg lifts. There is a reason soccer players have great asses. Skiing, roller blades also work. In the end you may not be able to overcome your genes, but you can try!


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

egads said:


> Besides suspenders, I might suggest exercise that includes leg lifts. There is a reason soccer players have great asses. Skiing, roller blades also work. In the end you may not be able to overcome your genes, but you can try!


Im kind of digging the suspender idea. I have an over active thyroid which makes it super difficult to gain any weight. Although I do long distance runs often and in fact my legs are probably the biggest part of my body. Just a super thin waist. I accepted it but I like being thin, another 10 pounds I wouldn't mind though.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Im kind of digging the suspender idea. I have an over active thyroid which makes it super difficult to gain any weight. Although I do long distance runs often and in fact my legs are probably the biggest part of my body. Just a super thin waist. I accepted it but I like being thin, another 10 pounds I wouldn't mind though.


Cut the belt to fit slightly loose and let it hang from the hip. High on one side and low on the pouch side. The high side will kind of catch on the belt on your pants. 
If you wear a second pouch on the other side it will even the belt out and then it will slip down. Then you will need suspenders. 
Think of wearing a gun slinger belt. 
Never worry about looking cool on the job site. Being good at what you do based on your skill level will carry the day.


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Cut the belt to fit slightly loose and let it hang from the hip. High on one side and low on the pouch side. The high side will kind of catch on the belt on your pants.
> If you wear a second pouch on the other side it will even the belt out and then it will slip down. Then you will need suspenders.
> Think of wearing a gun slinger belt.
> Never worry about looking cool on the job site. Being good at what you do based on your skill level will carry the day.


Ya my problem with the sagging of the tool belt is whenever I pulled it up. So did my boxers and pants. So doing that every 20 minutes was god awful. What are your feelings of a tool vest? It seems to have the most mobility but I never seen an electrician who used one. At least in class or talking to my instructors.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Ya my problem with the sagging of the tool belt is whenever I pulled it up. So did my boxers and pants. So doing that every 20 minutes was god awful. What are your feelings of a tool vest? It seems to have the most mobility but I never seen an electrician who used one. At least in class or talking to my instructors.


I never liked tool belts for anything but screws, and C straps. I prefer a Tool pouch you can put all of your stuff in and go, I just leave what I need in my pockets.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Fiki said:


> Ya my problem with the sagging of the tool belt is whenever I pulled it up. So did my boxers and pants. So doing that every 20 minutes was god awful. What are your feelings of a tool vest? It seems to have the most mobility but I never seen an electrician who used one. At least in class or talking to my instructors.


Never used a tool vest. I have a winter vest with lots of pockets I use at times. 
But what I use is based on the job. A pouch, belt, bucket, cart, pants pocket,,, it depends on were I am for the job. 
But I carry a loaded pouch with the basic tools in the truck to grab for quick service calls. 
But wear a belt on your pants so they stay up. Your not a plumber. They need crack spackle.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm too sexy for my butt cheeks.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't worn my tool pouch in years. I keep my linesmen and strippers in my front pocket and a flat blade screw driver and razor knife in my back pocket. If I need anything else my pouch is on the floor near by. You guys can wear your pouch all you want to. My back feels great after work.....:thumbsup:


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't wear the pouch without suspenders, it will mess your back up. In the end, you don't need to carry all the tools at one time. Kepp your tool bag / bucket / box / cart near by and you will be fine. If you are nealing allot, have knee pads or find some cardboard or foam to kneel on. Take care of your body, or you will be out of the trades & in pain by 45 yrs old.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

pjmurph2002 said:


> Don't wear the pouch without suspenders, it will mess your back up. In the end, you don't need to carry all the tools at one time. Kepp your tool bag / bucket / box / cart near by and you will be fine. If you are nealing allot, have knee pads or find some cardboard or foam to kneel on. Take care of your body, or you will be out of the trades & in pain by 45 yrs old.


And watch the weather the night before. Dress for the expected low temp. It's easier to take a layer off then it is to warm up because your cold. 
Frost bite hurts worse years later when you get cold. The pain never really gies away.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Fiki said:


> A small concern which might be naive on my part is that I want my tools to look like they have seen some use when I begin work on the field. So I have been bringing my gear every lab in the hopes that I can give them a little bit of character and the look of use. Is that naive?


 That reminds me of my dad's boss... back in the 50's when he first came over from Italy he applied for a job building a pulp mill and he didn't know the first thing about construction.... Somehow he BS'ed his way through the interview and they hired him as a foreman. So he went out bought a bunch of new tools beat the heck out of them, left them out in the rain, dragged them through the mud, and found some old beat up toolbox at a pawn shop. So on his first day the the boss told him get the guy together and put up a shear wall soon as the boss left he had to ask the one of the carpenters what the hell is a shear wall? 

Needless to say I wouldn't worry about how your tools look since they're not going to make you any better of an apprentice. I would just make sure to oil your linemans and get them nice and broken in and maybe oil your pouch a bit with a little boot oil or leather preserve so it's not stiff as a board.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I just use one of those two dollar cloth nail holder things. The one I have came from home depot. Just tie it around my waist and stick the tools I need in it. I have a massive tool belt that could probably fit everything I have in my tool bag, but I've never used it.

Of course I just do labs and stuff right now.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Suspenders are the way to go, buy a clip on set from one of the box stores. Get a pouch for your wirenuts and misc parts too...


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

eat a cheeseburger skeltor lol


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> eat a cheeseburger skeltor lol



Make it a double cheeseburger..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Fiki said:


> This is my first tool belt and I am really proud of it and happy with it (paid 220 for the kit). The only problem is my ass has the dimensions of a cd case and this thing just slips off every 10 min or so. I was curious to know if there were any ways to mitigate the problem. I was thinking of a suspender apparatus to hold it up but I also saw some tool vests. I dont want to get anything I will be laughed at for having but comfort is important considering I will be wearing the thing for hours a day and several days a week. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to think I had the same problem. go to home depot, not lowes and get the clc corduras. buy the padded suspenders also. My bags hang on my shoulders. if I didn't have suspenders they would fall off. my waist is 31 and when I first started with these bags it was 28 so I know they will work for you and be better than that joke you're packing now.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

egads said:


> Besides suspenders, I might suggest exercise that includes leg lifts. There is a reason soccer players have great asses. Skiing, roller blades also work. In the end you may not be able to overcome your genes, but you can try!



2 pages and no jokes yet? :laughing:

Oh, and +1 for suspenders. If worn properly the weight should be 100% on the shoulders, the toolbelt should be loose to the point where its almost ready to swivel around your hips. Unless you're an ectomorph, your traps will probably start growing...


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Eat more ice cream!


----------



## ryan.rouse (Mar 25, 2011)

Put zip ties atound the belt and through your belt loop. It works.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

OK, that last reply was with my phone so I couldn't really type that well. Anyway GET THE CLC CORDURA bags at THE HOME DEPOT. This is the absolute best advice you will get. My setup consists of the CLC bags from Home Depot mix matched to the padded AWP belt from Lowes and the AWP padded suspenders from Lowes and an AWP bag on the back. The velcro is like sided between the home depot bags and the Lowes belt so it's not 100% compatible but I solved that problem by tie wiring it together. This setup is super comfortable and I can wear it all day without any issues. I was mistaken before when I said my bags were 35 pounds, that was just a guess, they are actually 23 pounds as you see them here.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

I've had problems my whole life with finding even jeans that fit because I have no ass.. using a toolbelt was a nightmare. I finally found this;










but because of back problems, and reading some guys on heres suggestions, switched to this;










and I'm thankful every day that I did.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> OK, that last reply was with my phone so I couldn't really type that well. Anyway GET THE CLC CORDURA bags at THE HOME DEPOT. This is the absolute best advice you will get. My setup consists of the CLC bags from Home Depot mix matched to the padded AWP belt from Lowes and the AWP padded suspenders from Lowes and an AWP bag on the back. The velcro is like sided between the home depot bags and the Lowes belt so it's not 100% compatible but I solved that problem by tie wiring it together. This setup is super comfortable and I can wear it all day without any issues. I was mistaken before when I said my bags were 35 pounds, that was just a guess, they are actually 23 pounds as you see them here.


You carry all three all the time? That could be cumbersome. I just picked up a Husky ouch from Home Depot, the price was great at $17, even came with a belt. I'm using it as a second pouch in addition to my current tool pouch. The new one works perfect as a material pouch.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> You carry all three all the time? That could be cumbersome. I just picked up a Husky ouch from Home Depot, the price was great at $17, even came with a belt. I'm using it as a second pouch in addition to my current tool pouch. The new one works perfect as a material pouch.



Yes I carry them ALL day. Even when I go take a leak. It's not cumbersome at all. I keep my Motorolla in the back bag with the mic clipped to my vest and it's actually a little light on the tools in this photo cause I threw a bunch of stuff in my other bag when I loaded them into my car.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I am the same way. Can't wear a belt for more than 30 min without my back starting up on me......so I just wear carharts or military pants with lots of pockets.......and I still say that for pretty much any given task, you don't need much more than 5-6 hand tools at a time, so what's the point of packing everything you own on your body all at once. I will have my belt close by, so if a change in tools is required, then I have them ready to go, but I have no need to wear it.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> Yes I carry them ALL day. Even when I go take a leak. It's not cumbersome at all. I keep my Motorolla in the back bag with the mic clipped to my vest and it's actually a little light on the tools in this photo cause I threw a bunch of stuff in my other bag when I loaded them into my car.


I don't know if I would be able to reach into the back pouch :laughing: I keep my hammer there and sometimes a holster for my Makita 10.8V Impact gun


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I am the same way. Can't wear a belt for more than 30 min without my back starting up on me......so I just wear carharts or military pants with lots of pockets.......and I still say that for pretty much any given task, you don't need much more than 5-6 hand tools at a time, so what's the point of packing everything you own on your body all at once. I will have my belt close by, so if a change in tools is required, then I have them ready to go, but I have no need to wear it.


At times I will lighten up my tool pouch and get rid of some of the tools that I don't need. More important than the tools is the material. I see guys walking back and forth for material, it's a waste of time. You should have a pouch with separate pockets for all the idfferent material you will be using, screw, anchors, connectors, couplings, wirenuts, redheads, ground screws, etc. etc.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I don't know if I would be able to reach into the back pouch :laughing: I keep my hammer there and sometimes a holster for my Makita 10.8V Impact gun


I tried keeping my hammer back there but it hangs too low . Just gotta remember what pocket holds what and get it by feel. I also have the Makita 10.8 impact in the photo.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

RobTownfold64 said:


> At times I will lighten up my tool pouch and get rid of some of the tools that I don't need. More important than the tools is the material. I see guys walking back and forth for material, it's a waste of time. You should have a pouch with separate pockets for all the idfferent material you will be using, screw, anchors, connectors, couplings, wirenuts, redheads, ground screws, etc. etc.


don't need....I make sure I have a parts pocket as well. The last pair of overalls I had pouch pockets right in the front where on a toolbelt you would typically put your parts....voila, problem solved. Plus, I know how to work a sewing machine, so I could add extra as I needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow, this goes on and on......

I carry a tool pouch,.....slung over my shoulder and set on the floor when I reach the landing point. I bought the Carhartt nail apron and wear it for straps, nuts and the such. The back pockets are for strippers, linesman, and 6-in-1.

I really don't get straddling a big heavy waist belt and suspenders, but to each their own.

The 99 cent aprons work, but I got the Carhartt apron and sewed Velcro strips into it so you don't lose your chit while on a roller or just sitting down.

Works for me..............


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

I replaced the belt with a military type with the brass holes every two inches. Then I use the H-strap combat suspenders. They are padded and nothing beats the durability of mil spec gear. Mine are from 1968 (got off e-bay for $5) and they will last at least my life time. The clip on suspenders from HD broke the first week of use.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Does this tool belt make me look fat?


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got back from work. Great advice guys! Wasn't expecting so many replies haha. I dig the pics, thats the type of stuff I was looking for. I gotta get me something like that!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> OK, that last reply was with my phone so I couldn't really type that well. Anyway GET THE CLC CORDURA bags at THE HOME DEPOT. This is the absolute best advice you will get. My setup consists of the CLC bags from Home Depot mix matched to the padded AWP belt from Lowes and the AWP padded suspenders from Lowes and an AWP bag on the back. The velcro is like sided between the home depot bags and the Lowes belt so it's not 100% compatible but I solved that problem by tie wiring it together. This setup is super comfortable and I can wear it all day without any issues. I was mistaken before when I said my bags were 35 pounds, that was just a guess, they are actually 23 pounds as you see them here.


That is completely f'd up: can't you simplify that, per task each day rather than that whole get up?


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> That is completely f'd up: can't you simplify that, per task each day rather than that whole get up?



I disagree. It works really well and even as scrawny as I am, I don't get tired and can still move really quick. I suppose I could remove some of the tools but why bother? They don't make me tired or slow me down so I don't see the point of lightening up.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

commercial new construction? still, you must be a 20-something; take heed: don't kill yourself early like this, going all captain america; think smart work smart


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> commercial new construction? still, you must be a 20-something; take heed: don't kill yourself early like this, going all captain america; think smart work smart



Yes I do commercial new construction. I'm 30 and have been doing it this way for 10 years and feel just fine.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> I disagree. It works really well and even as scrawny as I am, I don't get tired and can still move really quick. I suppose I could remove some of the tools but why bother? They don't make me tired or slow me down so I don't see the point of lightening up.


I like it ,,I look at as part of my work out program that and the Gym after work...

All that and i am sill a fat boy....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Malaking_TT said:


> Yes I do commercial new construction. I'm 30 and have been doing it this way for 10 years and feel just fine.


well, 30 was when I got into the trade so I was already on the road downhill then


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> well, 30 was when I got into the trade so I was already on the road downhill then


It was all down hill before i hit 20..:laughing:.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

"I was sayin' let me outta here before I was even born it's such a gamble to get a face.." ----Richard Hell


----------



## Fiki (Sep 28, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> I disagree. It works really well and even as scrawny as I am, I don't get tired and can still move really quick. I suppose I could remove some of the tools but why bother? They don't make me tired or slow me down so I don't see the point of lightening up.



Im pretty scrawny too but that set up looks pretty manageable. All the weight looks balanced across the shoulders and back, that looks a hell of a lot more comfortable than my belt. I think I can move pretty well in something like that, sure as hell wont have to pull my sagging pants up every 10 minutes from a heavy belt.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you're going to wear a tool belt support it on your hips. Not your shoulders. Your shoulders support everything on your spine. Why not support it on your hips so your legs support the weight. They support it anyways even if it's on your shoulders. Nail pouch is all you really need. Small one. And a tool tote of some kind. Wear bibs and your pants won't fall down.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Can I put my Pam Anderson Tool Time tool helper photo schlock up again?

Will you get mad at me if I do?

I always do it for tool bag threads you know.........


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> If you're going to wear a tool belt support it on your hips. Not your shoulders. Your shoulders support everything on your spine. Why not support it on your hips so your legs support the weight. They support it anyways even if it's on your shoulders. Nail pouch is all you really need. Small one. And a tool tote of some kind. Wear bibs and your pants won't fall down.


I respectfully disagree. To each their own, but I have several years wearing something like this and sitting on the hips was bad. It would cause my hips to ache and make me get 'saddle sores'. When I loosened it up and wore it on the shoulders, it was much better. As in marching 25 miles or more with no sores, better. It would typically weigh in around the 35-45lb range... For whats its worth, if the weight is evenly distributed, you don't even really need pads on the straps. I cut them off of mine, and it was actually more comfortable.

After that, toolbelts are a breeze. I still wear them hanging from the shoulders, ...when I wear one. I have a toolbag at the moment that seems to be doing fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Fiki said:


> This is my first tool belt and I am really proud of it and happy with it (paid 220 for the kit). The only problem is my ass has the dimensions of a cd case and this thing just slips off every 10 min or so. I was curious to know if there were any ways to mitigate the problem. I was thinking of a suspender apparatus to hold it up but I also saw some tool vests. I dont want to get anything I will be laughed at for having but comfort is important considering I will be wearing the thing for hours a day and several days a week. What would you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For what its worth, if I had a guy wearing that walk on to my website, I wouldn't take him seriously. Maybe as a low voltage tech, but not a commercial electrician. It's just the way it is where I work. 
I wear a Gatorback toolbelt with suspenders, but I also have 15-20 pounds of.tools in there, depending on the job.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Demac said:


> I respectfully disagree. To each their own, but I have several years wearing something like this and sitting on the hips was bad. It would cause my hips to ache and make me get 'saddle sores'. When I loosened it up and wore it on the shoulders, it was much better. As in marching 25 miles or more with no sores, better. It would typically weigh in around the 35-45lb range... For whats its worth, if the weight is evenly distributed, you don't even really need pads on the straps. I cut them off of mine, and it was actually more comfortable.
> 
> After that, toolbelts are a breeze. I still wear them hanging from the shoulders, ...when I wear one. I have a toolbag at the moment that seems to be doing fine. :thumbsup:


That stuff is before ALICE gear, before suspenders were of the LC II variety. That's what, Vietnam era? Maybe Panama? Geeze man get a MOLLE rig atleast!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wear a belt and I've found two tricks to make it comfortable:

Keep the weight evenly distributed around it. I don't carry a huge pouch all on one side. I have two small holsters on left and right for hand tools, tape measure and tester in back.

Get a wide padded belt. I wore a 2" leather belt for years and at the end of the day I'd have a red welt around my middle from where it was digging into me. I got this one and can wear it all day with absolutely no trouble, and the loops have the added benefit of holding things in position so you keep that even distribution:








-John


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> For what its worth, if I had a guy wearing that walk on to my website.


Good thing we work in the real world.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> If you're going to wear a tool belt support it on your hips. Not your shoulders. Your shoulders support everything on your spine. Why not support it on your hips so your legs support the weight. They support it anyways even if it's on your shoulders. Nail pouch is all you really need. Small one. And a tool tote of some kind. Wear bibs and your pants won't fall down.


I also disagree. The point of this thread is what to do if you're too skinny to do that.

I've tried it without suspenders and besides the bags falling down it's uncomfortable and hurts my hips. The reason for the AWP belt from Lowes rather than the padded belt that comes with the CLC bags is because the AWP belt has an extra layer of padding with D-rings for attaching suspenders. I do not recommend the clamp style suspenders, they tear up belts. Go with the kind that attach to D-rings. Gatorback bags are pretty nice, my apprentice has those. The only thing I don't like about them is no holster for an impact driver.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Can I put my Pam Anderson Tool Time tool helper photo schlock up again?
> 
> Will you get mad at me if I do?
> 
> I always do it for tool bag threads you know.........



How many pairs of needle nose pliers does she really need?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Malaking_TT said:


> I also disagree. The point of this thread is what to do if you're too skinny to do that.
> 
> I've tried it without suspenders and besides the bags falling down it's uncomfortable and hurts my hips. The reason for the AWP belt from Lowes rather than the padded belt that comes with the CLC bags is because the AWP belt has an extra layer of padding with D-rings for attaching suspenders. I do not recommend the clamp style suspenders, they tear up belts. Go with the kind that attach to D-rings. Gatorback bags are pretty nice, my apprentice has those. The only thing I don't like about them is no holster for an impact driver.


Your pouch has a holster built in? My Makita came with a small holster, I usually use that.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> Good thing we work in the real world.


 I made the post on my phone, it autocorrected jobsite into website... Damn autocorrection


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> I also disagree. The point of this thread is what to do if you're too skinny to do that.
> 
> I've tried it without suspenders and besides the bags falling down it's uncomfortable and hurts my hips. The reason for the AWP belt from Lowes rather than the padded belt that comes with the CLC bags is because the AWP belt has an extra layer of padding with D-rings for attaching suspenders. I do not recommend the clamp style suspenders, they tear up belts. Go with the kind that attach to D-rings. Gatorback bags are pretty nice, my apprentice has those. The only thing I don't like about them is no holster for an impact driver.


I have a Dewalt 12v impact driver, fits perfectly in the gatorbacks.12v is usually enough power for most things involving commercial. My 18v is only a few feet away.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

SparkYZ said:


> I have a Dewalt 12v impact driver, fits perfectly in the gatorbacks.12v is usually enough power for most things involving commercial. My 18v is only a few feet away.



Yeah I know it fits in there, my apprentice does the same thing. It just doesn't have a holster for it. I don't like putting my impact just in a pocket, that takes up space for other things.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I


Malaking_TT said:


> Yeah I know it fits in there, my apprentice does the same thing. It just doesn't have a holster for it. I don't like putting my impact just in a pocket, that takes up space for other things.


That is the nice thing about the CLC bags. But the Gatorbacks are better, for me. They don't hang out as wide either, which is nice when working on a scissor lift.


----------

